# How much does your saanen doeling weigh?



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

My first two goat I bought were saanens. I'm just wondering if they are average size. I'm worried they might be runts. I only weighed one of them and she weighs 57 pounds @ 4 1/2 months old. 

If you have saanen does around that age that I could compare her to, that would be great!!

She is 26 " tall from the ground to her back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My 5 month old LaMancha/Nubian cross weighs 55 lbs so I'm guessing your girl is on track.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got a 6 month old Saanen doe kid and she is about 80 lbs.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Agree. We shoot for a good combo of height, width through the hips, and weight. Non show does get bred their first year to kid in as a yearling (5-7 months depending on growth). We ensure they're 75#, but they need to have ample width and height as well. Haven't had a problem with overly large kids at kidding. You can still feed healthily through their pregnancy with smart plans to keep ample growth as well.


----------

